# Anodizado del Aluminio y sus aleaciones.



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2012)

Las partes y productos hechos de aluminio y sus aleaciones se oxidan en el aire, lo que resulta en la formación de manchas grises de superficie que estropean la apariencia. 

Duraluminio (aluminio) se volverá más hermoso si se somete a tratamiento de anodización, en el que en la superficie de una capa delgada pasiva, que impide la oxidación adicional. 

El anodizado es un agradable color gris. Además, después de la anodización el producto de aluminio puede ser fácilmente pintado en cualquier color de anilinas ordinarias. 

*Anodizado*
En primer lugar, se deben preparar 2 solución por separado
- Solución de Bicarbonato de sodio
- Solución Salina

Para obtener una solución salina saturada se calienta agua a punto de ebullición  y se agrega sal (Cloruro de Sodio, sal de mesa) hasta que no se pueda disolver mas sal en el agua, esto durante aproximadamente 1 hora y agitando la solución.
La solución debe reposar durante 15 minutos y ser filtrada. 

A continuación, preparar el electrolito mediante la mezcla de nueve partes por volumen de solución de bicarbonato de sodio y una parte por volumen de solución salina (9:1). 

El electrolito debe ser bien mezclado en un recipiente de vidrio. 

Antes de anodizar el artículo se debe lijar cuidadosamente con lija muy fina y, luego lavar y desengrasar.
Puede ser mediante una solución caliente de detergente en polvo luego se lava con agua corriente.
Una vez limpio y desengrasado el objeto no debe ser tocado con los dedos.

Para el anodizado se sumerge en una solución electrolítica, que debe estar en una bandeja de aluminio.
Con una fuente de corriente continua controlada se va aplicando una tensión hasta lograr una corriente de unos 15mA/Cm² de superficie del objeto a procesar.
Como la corriente no ser{a de un valor muy alto, se podrá emplear una batería de automóvil para alimentar el proceso.
Con esta intensidad se lograra el anodizado en unos 90'.
Durante el proceso se puede observar el desprendimiento burbujas de gases y se debe notar el cambio de color hacia un gris en el objeto.  

Una vez concluido el proceso se enjuaga el objeto en agua y se seca con un paño de algodón limpio.

Luego se sumerge el objeto en una solución de permanganato de potasio.

Terminada esta segunda parte se lava nuevamente y se deja secar al aire.

Si se desea, el elemento se puede pintar después de anodización en una solución de anilina.  Solución colorante contiene 15 g del colorante, y 1 ml de ácido acético en 1 litro de agua. 

El teñido se lleva a cabo en un calentó hasta 60 ... 80 ° C solución.
La duración de la exposición en una solución depende de la profundidad de color deseada y es típicamente 10 a 15 minutos.
Para fijar el color se mantiene el objeto en agua destilada en ebullición durante 1 a 1,5 min. 

Como protección contra rayones, se puede aplicar una capa de barniz incoloro. 

No probé el método, pero proviene de una fuente seria, por lo que calculo que funcionará.

*! Enjoy it ¡*

Este texto fue traducido del Ruso, lo que está bien es gracias a mi y lo que estuviera mal es culpa del traductor de Google 



> АНОДИРОВАНИЕ АЛЮМИНИЯ И ЕГО СПЛАВОВ
> 
> Детали и изделия из алюминия и его сплавов на воздухе окисляются, в результате чего на поверхности образуются серые пятна, которые портят внешний вид.
> 
> ...


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 15, 2012)

Buenisimo Don Fogonazo!
Nunca pense que fuera tan elemental .. hay que ver si el permanganato de potasio no esta restringido como muchos solventes y acidos hoy en dia ya que se usan para procesos "non sanctos" lamentablemente.
Otra cosa: no dice nada de que es el cátodo??


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> .........Para el anodizado se sumerge en una solución electrolítica, que debe estar en *una bandeja de aluminio*...........



Permanganato =  Sedronar


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 15, 2012)

habra que desarmar pilas de las de antes entonces....


----------



## powerful (Feb 15, 2012)

Hola foreros, por estos lares las tinas son de fibra de vidrio o plásticas,......el electrolito es acido sulfúrico ( no he visto otro ) la concentración, la temperatura y el tiempo va depender del tipo de Al (de alta pureza, con trazas de silicio, titanio, magnesio, dura-aluminio, etc.)que se quiera anodizar y de la pelicula de alúmina que se quiera tener (5 -100micras). 
La corriente está en función de la superficie y del Al que se quiera anodizar aprox. de 1 a 2A por cada 100cm2. como cátodo utilizan comunmente láminas de aluminio, los de menos presupuesto emplean material reciclado como los cables de Al alta tensión de "adquisición dudosa". La porosidad del anodizado es importante para el posterior teñido y el sellado final es fundamental para la durabilidad del producto.La limpieza y la neutralizacion química es básico en todo el proceso......no sigo porque éste es un tema de químicos y yo solo les hago las fuentes de voltaje,.....alguna vez me solicitaron fuentes de corriente regulable,.... era para anodizar piezas pequeñas de dura-aluminio con acabado brillante.....repito es asunto de los químicos.
Saludos!!!!!


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 15, 2012)

No se si a alguno le servirá, pero yo pude simplificar esto llevando las piezas a anodizar a una fábrica del tema, pero que no le daban color. Una vez anodizadas las ponía en un balde con agua para que no se oxiden con el aire porque este les cierra los poros. ( Esos poros le permite a la pieza absorber el colorante)
Así con los poros todavía abiertos las teñía con colorantes como dice fogonazo. Como las necesitaba negras usaba Negro Amido. Luego las calentaba al aire para cerrar los poros y las barnizaba con poliuretano. Quedaban fenómenas, un regio negro azulado. Ah, en esa fábrica usan ácido sulfúrico.


----------



## dmc (Feb 18, 2012)

Al que quiera iniciarse el este tema quizás le sirvan estas paginas
http://foro.metalaficion.com/index.php/topic,424.msg3507.html#msg3507
http://foro.metalaficion.com/index.php/topic,2797.0.html
Todo es cuestión de probar y aprender... a mi me sirvieron bastante.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2012)

*Anodizado, otro procedimiento*

*¿ Que es el anodizado ?*

Cuando escuchamos este termino, lo primero que se nos cruza por la cabeza es el coloreado del aluminio, pues algo de eso tiene, pero en si el proceso de anodizado es una forma de proteger el aluminio contra de los agentes atmosféricos. Luego del extruído o decapado, este material entra en contacto con el aire y forma por si solo una delgada película de oxido con un espesor mas o menos regular de 0,01 micrones denominada oxido de aluminio, esta tiene algunas mínimas propiedades protectoras.

Bien, el proceso de anodizado consiste en obtener de manera artificial películas de oxido de mucho mas espesor y con mejores características de protección que las capas  naturales, estas se obtienen mediante procesos químicos y electrolíticos. Artificialmente se pueden obtener películas en las que el espesor es de 25/30 micrones en el tratamiento de protección o decoración y de casi 100 micrones con el procedimiento de endurecimiento superficial (Anodizado Duro).

Luego de esta pequeña introducción técnica podemos decir que el proceso de anodizado consiste en formar artificialmente una capa de oxido de aluminio en la superficie del metal, este procedimiento llevado a cabo en un medio sulfúrico produce la oxidación del material desde la superficie hacia el interior, como dijimos anteriormente el material que produce la oxidación, es oxido de aluminio, muy característico por su excelente resistencia a los agentes químicos, dureza, baja conductividad eléctrica y estructura molecular porosa, esta ultima junto con las anteriores, es la que nos permite darle una excelente terminación, características que la hacen adecuada y valiosa a la hora de elegir un medio de protección para este elemento.

*Elementos*

Como pueden ver la planta de oxidación esta construida con un alto grado de tecnología, paso a detallar como lo construí siguiendo los mas altos estándares de calidad.

​
Debemos contar con un recipiente de plástico, en mi caso un "Taperware" donde quepan las piezas a tratar, estas deben quedar totalmente sumergidas en la solución y sin tocarse entre si. También tendremos que colocar dentro del mismo un termómetro que nos permita controlar la temperatura del electrolito.

El baño debe mantenerse a unos 20º C. de temperatura, como el mismo proceso genera calor es que necesitamos una bandeja con agua donde poder refrigerar el recipiente de anodizado. En algunos casos necesitaremos colocar algo de hielo en el agua para mantener la temperatura.

Para sostener las piezas dentro del electrolítico utilizaremos un listón de madera en el que hemos colocado algunos clavos en sus laterales, unimos estos mediante un cable de cobre para que estén conectados eléctricamente entre si. Las piezas, denominadas ÁNODO, y que conectaremos al (+ positivo) , estarán sostenidas de los mismos mediante unos cocodrilos "ver foto".

Ahora necesitamos construir un CÁTODO, el cual conectaremos al polo (- negativo), este ira sumergido en el fondo electrolito y estará formado por un aro de plomo con un diámetro un poco menor al del recipiente, clavamos en el una barra de aluminio que salga fuera del liquido para que podamos enviarle corriente a través de ella.

Solo falta una fuente de corriente que puede ser un cargador de baterías de 12 volts., algunos cables, cocodrilos y tester si tienen.

El proceso de anodizado es muy simple, cuando tenemos todos los elementos lo primero que debemos hacer es  preparar el electrolito, el mas común consiste de una solución de Ácido Sulfúrico al 20 % en agua a una temperatura de 20º, "sean muy cuidadosos en la preparación de este, siempre debe agregarse el ácido en el agua lentamente, notaran que el mismo se ira calentando lo cual es normal. Nunca, pero nunca al revés, (agua al ácido) ya que esto produciría una explosión que los podría lastimar muy seriamente", Es muy aconsejable trabajar durante todo el proceso con anteojos y guantes protectores .

Luego de un tiempo la solución se enfría y esta listo para su utilización, lo vertimos dentro del  recipiente de anodizado "Taperware",  a  continuación sumergimos el CÁTODO, colocamos el termómetro de manera que podamos controlarlo sin tener que moverlo, apoyamos el listón de madera con los clavos sobre este y listo el pollo. 

Si contamos con tester los conectamos de manera que podamos medir el voltaje y amperaje que circula por todo el circuito (esto nos ayudara mucho a la hora de calcular el tiempo que necesita cada una de las piezas para su anodizado).

*Nota_* Todo esto se debe tener armado antes de comenzar con el desengrasado de las piezas.

*El proceso*

​
El primer paso consiste en tener ya listas todas las piezas que vallamos a anodizar, con esto me refiero  a la terminación de la superficie, si queremos que la pieza quede con una terminación brillosa tipo laca, esta deberá pulirse antes de ser tratada; por el contrario si queremos que tenga una terminación mate, esta deberá arenarse o esmerilarse.

En mi caso mantuve la superficie original de los perfiles, (satinada).

​
Algo muy importante y que fue unos de mis errores al principio es la forma en que se conecta la pieza al conductor de electricidad del cual suspendemos dentro del electrolítico, este debe ser también de aluminio ( puede utilizar el alambre redondo de aluminio que se adquiere en las casas especializadas en soldaduras y es muy maleable y económico ).

Lo importante de este paso radica en que si la unión de la pieza con el alambre no es bien firme ( tipo cuña ) el alambre se oxida produciéndose en el una capa aislante que no permite la circulación de corriente hacia la pieza y la electrolisis se detiene.

​
Una vez que tenemos las piezas firmemente unidas al conductor procedemos a desengrasarlas sumergiéndolas  en una solución alcalina compuesta de Hidróxido de Sodio (soda cáustica) al 5% en agua, a una temperatura de 50 o 60º C. Mantenemos las piezas dentro por 2 a 3 minutos, luego las retiramos y lavamos en abundante agua, pero sin tocarlas, ya que volveríamos a ensuciar la superficie de las mismas. 

A partir de aquí es conveniente trabajar con un par de guantes de látex y tomar las piezas solo del conductor que instalamos antes.

*Nota_ *Si mantenemos la pieza sumergida  en exceso, solución comenzara a comerse el aluminio quedando las piezas como si le hubiéramos hecho un arenado muy fino. "esto puede usarse para dar a las piezas una terminación mate"

​
Luego del lavado las piezas deben sumergirse en una solución ácida para neutralizar cualquier vestigio que pudiera haber quedado del baño anterior, esta solución la preparamos con Ácido Cloridrico (ácido muriático) al 50 % en agua a temperatura ambiente, (puede ser también Ácido Nítrico), sumergimos las piezas solo unos 2 a 5 segundo solamente y volvemos a lavarlas en abundante agua limpia.

Luego de esto  están listas para el proceso de anodizado, recordemos que no se deben tocar ni siquiera con los guantes,  ya que de hacerlo las piezas presentaran unas manchas en su acabado final.

​
Luego del lavado y aún húmedas las sujetamos de los clavos mediante unas pinzas cocodrilos teniendo la precaución de que estas no se toquen entre si ni el recipiente. cuando tenemos todas en su lugar, conectamos el negativo del transformador al aro de plomo (CÁTODO), y el positivo a las piezas  (ÁNODO), y damos corriente.

El tiempo necesario para la electrolisis la tendremos que calcular en base a la superficie de las piezas, que quiero decir con esto, para que el película de oxido se desarrolle de manera adecuada,  manteniendo una porosidad que nos permita teñirla, debemos suministrarle un flujo de corriente comprendido entre 1 y 1,5 amperios por Dm2 con un voltaje de entre 13 y 17 Volts aproximadamente.

Veremos en seguida como comienzan a desprenderse burbujas del CÁTODO, estas son de hidrógeno procedentes de la descomposición electrolítica del agua, por lo que se debe trabajar en un lugar bien aireado, preferiblemente cerca de una ventana.

A medida que pasa el tiempo observaremos como el amperaje que consume el proceso va decayendo, (comprobamos así las propiedades no conductoras de la capa de oxido) esto nos indica que todo esta correcto. Cuando transcurrió el tiempo que establecimos anteriormente, cortamos la corriente, retiramos las piezas y las lavamos otra vez en agua limpia sin tocarlas.

​
En este momento las piezas están listas para el teñido final, por su estructura porosa, la capa de oxido formada en este medio sulfúrico se asemeja a la textil y puede, ser teñida por medio de colorantes formulados para estas industrias. Existen  también, tinturas especiales y mas adecuadas para este proceso en si, pero no son las que a nosotros nos interesan.

Comenzamos con agua a la cual le agregamos anilina de la que se utiliza para teñir tela o ropa, la proporción en que se diluye es la indicada por cada fabricante, le damos una temperatura suave de aproximadamente 30 a 40º C. y sumergimos las piezas dentro, el tiempo necesario lo damos observando el grado de color que van tomando las piezas.

​
Una vez teñidas solo falta dar el sellado final; La capa anódica de aluminio coloreado es todavía una  estructura porosa de oxido y debe ser sometida a un tratamiento de eliminación de su propiedad absorbente que garantice la estabilidad química y de color frente a la luz solar, (si no hacemos esto el coloreado se ira perdiendo con el paso del tiempo o se nos manchara al contacto con otro agente liquido).

El sellado es tan simple como todo el proceso en si y consiste en sumergir las piezas en agua destilada hirviendo, (100º C.) por el termino de 2 a 3 minutos. Lo que logramos con esto es cerrar los poros de la capa anódica mediante un proceso hidrotermal con lo cual evitamos el ataque o la modificación de esta por cualquier agente externo.



*Aquí puede verse el resultado final en color y natural.*​
*Cuestiones a tener en cuenta*

El proceso que aquí explico surge de experiencias personales, muchas de las cuales me costaron bastante trabajo y tiempo descubrirlas, aclaro esto ya que el proceso es muy rudimentario y en algunos casos el coloreado de las piezas falla sin que le encuentre explicación, con esto quiero decir que la capa anódica se forma pero no toma color o lo hace muy suavemente.

*Mediante prueba y error comprobé:*

*-*Que no todas las aleaciones son predispuestas al coloreado (si al anodizado), de todas las que probé la que mas fácil toma color es la 6063 T6

*-*Si no mantenemos la temperatura del electrolítico entre 20 y 22º C., se forma la capa anódica pero este exceso de temperatura va cerrando la estructura porosa de la misma, por lo que no penetra ninguna tintura.

*-*El exceso de corriente y la falta de voltaje producen el mismo efecto.

*-*La unión de la pieza al conductor de aluminio que la sostiene debe ser muy firme, si no es así este se comienza a oxidar en el punto donde hace contacto y deja de conducir corriente hacia pieza, la cual no se anodiza.

*-*No todos los colores de anilina son propicios para el teñido de aluminio, (no me pregunte ¿por que?, porque no lo se).

*-*La limpieza de las piezas es muy importante para un buen resultado.


*Algo para empezar*

Estos son algunos datos con los cuales obtuve buenos resultados,  para tener en cuentan si deciden probar:



*Redactado por:
Eduardo Barros
San Pedro,  Bs. As.,  Argentina

Que NO soy yo 

Hurtado con premeditación, alevosía y permiso del autor de esta página:
http://www.kr2-egb.com.ar/

Una muy interesante página sobre la construcción DIY de un Avión*​


----------

